# [SOLVED] Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

I need help with this error. I've done all I could. Idk whats wrong. Can someone please help me solve this?



The 2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 3 (SP3)

Installation date: ‎5/‎23/‎2012 9:40 PM

Installation status: Failed

Error details: Code 51E

Update type: Important

Service Pack 3 provides the latest updates to the 2007 Microsoft Office Suite. This update also applies to Microsoft Office Project, Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer, Microsoft Office Visio, and Visual Web Developer.

More information: 
Description of the 2007 Office suite SP3 and of Office Language Pack 2007 SP3

Help and Support: 
Microsoft Support


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

This update requires you to have the Windows Office CD in the drive when updating, so that it can get access the .msi file.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

ok couple questions. 

did sp1 come with my windows 7 installation?

i dont recall putting a disc in to get sp1.

should i update to sp2 then to sp3?

do i need this sp3 stuff?

if i dont need this sp stuff is there a way to take it off my notification so my laptop doesnt try installing over n over n over every time i shut down my laptop or restart?


this is annoying me to no end.

please explain to me what this sp stuff is all about.

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*



> did sp1 come with my windows 7 installation?...do i need this sp3 stuff?


It depends on if your Office CD had *SP1 *on the CD when you installed it. Yes, you need SP (Service Packs). Office and it's SP's are interdependent from Windows. SP's are installed by going to or automatically installing them Windows Updates. You can download the stand alone versions separate from Windows Update. SP (Service Packs) are a roll up of all the updates for Office (or other separate SP's like Microsoft Windows) in one package. Every several months another patch or SP comes out. It's best to keep your programs up to date as these patch security holes and protect you from vulnerabilities from Malware. You should just be able to update to *SP3*.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

If you don't use MS Office 2007 then you can uninstall it which will stop a lot of the updates.

I did this on one laptop where a 60 day trial of Office 2007 came pre-installed and on another laptop where a 30 day trial of Office 2010 was lumped in (300 odd meg of wasted space) as I use MS Works.

Some updates MS will still download onto you as they can be associated with other programs so you'll only get the ones that MS class as needed.

Sometimes you can see the MS message relating to some updates that they weren't needed when viewing the update history, when they "failed to install".


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

You can also stop actual *MS Office* updates by setting to just download Windows updates as spunk.funk has said, Office updates are separate to Windows updates.

Rather than letting the updates auto install on shutdown, go to Windows Updates and check which are just Optional and if you feel you don't need them, then just untick the box(es).

They will still be there waiting to be downloaded, but you will no longer get the yellow notification for them and by right clicking on those you don't want remaining in the list, then just select *Hide*.

I did this for a *Bing Desktop* MS was trying to slip in and it now no longer appears with the monthly fix.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

thank everyone. yea i just unchecked them and i dont get the annoying yellow box. but heres wat i really want to know. my update center thing has already downloaded sp3, it just wont let me install it. and i dont have any disc for this. so how can i get to install?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

Do a system restore to a point before the download, then wait until you get the notification again and uncheck the box before accepting the downloads if you don't want or need it.

Windows auto creates restore points prior to any update installs.

If you don't use Office 2007 then uninstall it and change the Update settings just for Windows, but if you use any other MS package such as Works as I do, then you will need Microsoft updates enabled.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

i cant do system restore, there are no restore points before sp1. my restore points are from like 3 days ago.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

Do you use or want to use Offiice 2007 ?

Tick the box for that SP3 update but don't OK to download/install.

Download the relevant Windows Update Readiness Tool from What is the System Update Readiness Tool?

This may take some time as it's 330MB and I can't remember now if it auto activates Windows Updates or if you then click on Search for Updates after it's installed, but it normally does the job with a one time fix by repairing any damaged files that may be causing the install failure.

If you don't need or intend to use Office 2007 then just uninstall it and MS will only give you the updates that are relevant to your system/progs.

If you do decide to uninstall it, untick the SP3 box afterwards then do another Search for Updates to see if it's still included as Important, but create a restore point first so you have a point of reference.

You can also change the update settings to just accept Windows updates, where you won't get any specific ones for MS programs unless they are associated with other MS applications that are critical to your system.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

still not working. i did the update readiness. still nothing.

code error 51E


did the update trouble shooter also from control panel/system security update trouble shooter but nothing and it cant even find any errors

i do want my microsoft word tho, everything else can go for all i care.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

If you are using MS Word then you can dump Office 2007 as it's just taking up space on your HD.

After you've done that, run the Search for Updates again and see if still lists it but reboot after the Office uninstall first.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

unistalled that microsoft office junk-thanks guys. u always know what to do on this site.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

Have you run the Search for Updates again to see if it still wants to download/install it ?


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

yes i did that search for updates and it says my computer is up to date. but i dont have microsoft word anymore and at this point i dont really care about word either cause i have openoffice.org writer. i dont use this microsoft works stuff either so cud i get rid of all that too?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*



> i dont use this microsoft works stuff either so cud i get rid of all that too?


Yes, if Open Office is working for you, then you do not need Microsoft Works.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

nice k cool. thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 MS Office Suit (sp3) Will Not Install*

Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you have a working copy of MS Works then I would hang onto that as I've found that openoffice didn't have particularily good envelope option whereas MS Works does.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

envelope? explain please.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want to print out the address onto an envelope using the word processor, from what I remember of openoffice3.3 it either didn't have that provision or it wasn't very good.

The one in Works is much more positive although as it tends to print (for me) the address a little low on the envelope to envelope size, but by using a different size envelope setting to the actual one used, you can centralise it for presentation.

As MS Works is normally a paid for program, if you have a full working copy of it on your computer as I somehow did, then it's worth keeping if you have the spare capacity on your HDD.

If you have and you want to transfer it to another computer, there are two folders involved. One entitled Works in Windows (C and the other is in Program Files (x86)

Transfer those to identical positions into the other pc and the setup .exe is in the Works folder.

Because you already have the rest in (x86) you aren't even asked to enter a key code.


----------



## ineedagenius (May 21, 2012)

oh ok. yeah i dont need all that envelope stuff. thanks for clarifying tho.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's okay.


----------

